# Die now or die later.



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

In this life we will all experience physical death. That's how God created us. We will grow old and eventually pass away, if we make it that far. But there is another death that the bible talks about and that death has to do with your soul. Once we leave this earth, our soul will continue to live forever. We will either go to Heaven and be with our Lord Jesus Christ or we will go to Hell and experience eternal death & suffering. In Hell there will be eternal separation from God. Where we spend eternity depends on our choice that we made while here on earth. You see right now we have the opportunity to choose. We can choose to die to ourselves right now or we can continue to live in sin and die the latter death. Jesus is available to be your savior right now. But once you breathe your last breath, you will meet him as your judge. And he is a righteous judge. Sin has a price. The bible says that the wages of sin is death. Jesus already paid the price with his blood but the sad part is that only a few will accept his sacrifice. Don't be deceived by thinking that all is well. Die to yourself now and allow God to live thru you.


----------



## GEAXNFISHN (Aug 20, 2011)

Dying to self is one of the hardest things to do. As a Christian I still wanted to hang on to things that I thought made me who I was. When I surrendered to the Holy Spirit and made a decision to live my life for Jesus, the things I thought I wanted wasn't so important anymore. Jesus filled the void with a desire to serve Him. One of the things I have noticed a difference is the kind of music I listen too. I went from country music to KSBJ 89.3. I found my mind is clearer to meditate on Jesus and what he wants to do with my life. A plus side is my kids are singing along about God instead of beer women and heartache. Some days are harder than others to live a life that honors God but I am grateful for His grace and peace.
Philemon 1:3
3 Grace and peace to you from God our Father and the Lord Jesus Christ.


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

LOL - Yes it is a blessing to hear your little ones singing to the Lord. I agree with you that some days it is harder than others. 

And yes, looking back at those things that I used to do - they seem so very small now that I am living for Jesus. My greatest desires now are just like you said above, to honor God.


----------



## melvinrod (Dec 13, 2006)

We must die and keep on dying in order to live, In Christ we are made alive. Hallelujah Praise God.


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

GEAXNFISHN, You stated something that just hit me like a ton of bricks. My kids are the same way. The songs they sing are about Christ and God. When I was their age I remember singing George Jones, Willie, Johnny Cash, Alabama, Tammy Y, and that whole 70's Gullies, Urban Cowboy country music genera (sp?) That had all of the negative impact on my teenage years. I did not know any different. That is what I was taught. 

Now, I am hoping, praying that my children do not follow in my footprints and fall in the pits that I did. I am going to do my part, the best I know how, the rest is up to Christ himself. His will, his purpose in his own time.

Great post everyone. 

I agree 100% Fish and Chips, this is well said, I just wished everyone would get it.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

I can get a little confused sometimes. Ezekiel 18:4 tells us that the soul that is sinning will die, not that it will continue to live. We are all sinners. Also, Ecclesiates 9:5 tells us that the dead are conscience of nothing at all, so they cannot feel anything. Romans 6:23 "For the wages sin pays is death, but the gift God gives is everlasting live by Christ Jesus our Lord."

Hard for me to comprehend that if the dead are conscience of nothing at all, how can they be tortured. They can't feel. If God is the epitome of Love, which he is, how could he torture his children. Could you torture your children? How much harder would it be for Him, who is Love, to do that? The wage of sin is death, nothing more as I see it.


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

Souls will live forever. The death that is mentioned in Ezekiel 18:4 is being separated from God and suffering his wrath for all eternity. That is the worst thing that can happen to anybody. 

Ecclesiastes 9:5 is refering to the dead who walk among us. We were once dead in our trespasses (sins). Those that are without Christ.

God is "perfect love"
To have perfect love, you must hate evil. And God is just. He wil bring forth righteous judgment. But the good news is that he gives us many opportunities to turn from our sins and follow him. I love my children, but when they misbehave they are disciplined. If I didn't love them, I would not correct/discipline them.


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

Also I would not torture my children. If I saw them doing something that I knew would be harmful to them, I would warn them. I would warn them over and over again. I would even plead with them to stop. God wishes none to perish. The choice is ours.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Fish&Chips said:


> Also I would not torture my children. If I saw them doing something that I knew would be harmful to them, I would warn them. I would warn them over and over again. I would even plead with them to stop. God wishes none to perish. The choice is ours.


You are absolutely right that God does not want anybody to perish. Unfortunately this post and the one before comes from the teachings of men and not from the scriptures. The scriptures are very clear on the condition of the dead. Also, while God does hand out punishment, "the wage of sin is death", he would never torture, according to the scriptures.


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

Shaggydog! You brought up a really good point and I realize that we can disagree on this one all day long. I see scriptures that supports the fact that there will be eternal suffering in hell. And also that there will be eternal separation from God. And that is what I believe. Are the people that end up in hell really God's children? I recall Jesus telling some Jews in John 8:44 that they were of their father the devil. God would not send his children to hell. People who end up in hell, do so because they have chosen a different father. This should have no bearing on our faith though. Continue to live for Jesus and be blessed brother. God bless you.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Fish&Chips said:


> Shaggydog! You brought up a really good point and I realize that we can disagree on this one all day long. I see scriptures that supports the fact that there will be eternal suffering in hell. And also that there will be eternal separation from God. And that is what I believe. Are the people that end up in hell really God's children? I recall Jesus telling some Jews in John 8:44 that they were of their father the devil. God would not send his children to hell. People who end up in hell, do so because they have chosen a different father. This should have no bearing on our faith though. Continue to live for Jesus and be blessed brother. God bless you.


Please look at the scriptures closely. All men are children of God. Jesus did state that some were from their father the devil, meaning that they chose not to follow God. God is the one that gives everyone life, not the devil. Because of freedom of choice people can choose however they please, but the did not originate from the devil. They just chose to disobey. As you know, we are all sinners. It is through the UNDERSEVED kindness of God that we have the opportunity to have everlasting life.

Please refer me to the scripture about eternal suffering in hell. Many of the scriptures that speak of hell are symbolic. Hell and hades signify the common grave of mankind, where anyone that dies goes. Acts 2:21 speaks of the resurrection of Jesus, not being forsaken in Hades. He was in Hades when he was resurrected. Do you think God would have allow his Son, that gave his life for all mankind to spend even 3 days in hell, being tormented.

When the scriptures that talk about men being thrown into fire, it is symbolically saying that they do not have the hope of resurrection. Remember "the dead are conscience of nothing." Anyone that dies by the hand of God, such as those in Noah's day and those destroyed in Sodom and Gomorrah, are not covered by the ransom. They will not be resurrected. Fire is symbolic of that.


----------



## melvinrod (Dec 13, 2006)

Isaiah 66.22-24

As the new heavens and the new earth that I make will endure before me," declares the Lord, "so will your name and descendants endure. *23*From one New Moon to another and from one Sabbath to another, all mankind will come and bow down before me," says the Lord. *24*"And they will go out and look on the dead bodies of those who rebelled against me; the worms that eat them will not die, the fire that burns them will not be quenched, and they will be loathsome to all mankind."


----------



## Jiggin Junkie (Mar 12, 2011)

"He is no fool who gives what he cannot keep to gain that which he cannot lose."


----------

